# CSR Plotter Kopfriemen



## mfc-niederzier (28. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

wir haben im Verein einen alten CSR Plotter, 466 I. 
Nun hat sich der Riemen, der den Schneidkopf bewegt, den geist aufgegeben. 

Der Riemen sieht aus wie eine Leiter. 
Maße: Der Riemen hat einen Außendurchmesser von 774 mm, eine Breite von 6 mm Außen und 2 mm innen. Der Abstand der Querstege beträgt 2 mm.

Wie nennt sich diese Riemenart?
Wo gibt es diese? Notfalls auch als Meterware.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## cs_wolf (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo 
Ich ab den selben Plotter und ein anders Problem !
Vielleich können Sie mir weiterhälfen !
Ich habe kein Kabel mehr für den Plotter und weiß nicht welches ich brauch !
Haben sie vielleich auch noch die Anleitung ?
mfg
Christoph


----------



## mfc-niederzier (10. Januar 2008)

Hi Chritoph,

ich hatte mein kabel damals selbst gelötet

25 pol stecker      9 pol. buchse
2 an 2
3 an 3
4 an 8
5 und 8 brücken
6 an 4
7 an 5
20 an 6 und brücke zu 1

damit läuft der plotter (sofern ich einen riemen finde) unter ags

gruß
ralph


----------



## Happy-Max (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo mfc-niederzier,
versuche es doch mal im Bürofachhandel, die haben diverse Teilekataloge.
Grüße,
Happy-Max


----------



## Plotter2 (1. November 2008)

Den Riemen habe ich schon in anderen Geräten gesehen, könnte es als Meterware im technischen Fachhandel geben.


----------

